# Solved: System32 + Windows can't connect to a server?



## YoungMerchant (Oct 3, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/mxPoC.jpg

I've looked through the web and I've found a few solutions, none of them seem to be working for me so far.

Whenever I enter in the password, the background of my desktop will be black and the shortcuts/files won't work, does anyone know how to solve this? Thanks.

(I also have ATI CC on my computer, someone mentioned on a site regarding this issue that it might cause problems?)

It also says Windows cannot connect to a server in the bottom right.


----------

